# Falsche Freunde: Was tun, wenn das eigene Facebook-Profil gestohlen wurde?



## sascha (23 Juni 2015)

*Stell dir vor, deine Identität wird geklaut: Betrüger kopieren derzeit massenhaft Facebook-Profile – um dann unter falschem Namen Nutzer abzuzocken. Wie funktioniert die Masche? Wie schützt man sich? Und was ist zu tun, wenn man selbst zum Opfer wurde?*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2015/0...s-eigene-facebook-profil-gestohlen-wurde-9502


----------



## jupp11 (25 Juni 2015)

http://www.jenaer-nachrichten.de/st...-warnt-abzocke-über-falsche-facebook-accounts


> Insgesamt vier Anzeigen wurden bei der Polizei Jena am Montag im Zusammenhang mit gefakten Facebook-Profilen erstattet.
> Dabei erstellen die Täter, die irgendwo im Ausland sitzen, eine Kopie eines Facebook-Accounts einer Person. Von diesem aus senden sie den Freunden dieser Person Anfragen, dass jene doch ihre Handy-Nummer übermitteln sollen, weil die verloren gegangen wäre oder man einen What’s App-Kontakt herstellen will.





			
				compterbetrug.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Sie selbst Opfer durch eine derartige Straftat geworden sind, sollten Sie Ihren Mobilfunk-Vertrag schnellstmöglich dahingehend ändern, dass derartige Abbuchungen nicht mehr möglich sind. Richten Sie also eine Drittanbietersperre ein. Dies muss ihr Provider kostenlos für Sie erledigen.


Die Drittanbietersperre sollte die erste "Amtshandlung" bei Abschluß eines Smartphonevertrages sein. Es gibt de facto keine wirklich sinnvollen/notwendigen  Bezahldienste.


----------



## Heiko (25 Juni 2015)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Es gibt de facto keine wirklich sinnvollen/notwendigen  Bezahldienste.


Diese Bewertung liegt vollständig im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## jupp11 (26 Juni 2015)

http://www.chip.de/news/O2-Schluss-mit-Abofallen-und-Premium-SMS_51703256.html


> *CHIP Online meint:*
> .....
> Wir empfehlen allerdings eine standardmäßige Sperrung von Drittanbieter-Diensten. Nur durch die ausdrückliche Zustimmung des Kunden sollten diese freigeschaltet werden, nicht anders herum.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Juni 2015)

Ich schätze, dass ein üblicher Smartphone-Besitzer mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von über 99,9 Prozent hervorragend auf "Leistungen" von Drittanbietern sowie auf Mehrwertdienste verzichten kann.

Solange das TKG aber nicht festschreibt, dass bei Neuverträgen aktiv ein Haken angekreuzt werden muss, um diese "Dienste" nutzen zu können, werden die Provider den Teufel tun, anstatt etwa den Kunden die Möglichkeit dieses "Abzocke-Opt-Outs" allzu offensiv anzubieten. Die Provider profitieren schließlich mit an den Fakturierungsverträgen.

Die überwiegende Mehrheit der TK-Kunden weiß nicht, dass diese Möglichkeit überhaupt besteht, und es wird ihnen von den Providern wenn überhaupt, dann irgendwo versteckt in der Besenkammer gesagt.


----------



## dvill (1 Juli 2015)

Auf echte Leistungen von Drittabziehern müssen wohl 100% der Smartphone-Besitzer verzichten.

Die Gebührenverteilung in der Mitverdienerkette lässt am Ende für ein werthaltiges Produkt zu wenig übrig.


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2015)

Grundsätzlich gäbe ich Euch gerne Recht, ich sehe das aber etwas anders. Schaut Euch als Beispiel das Handy-Parken an, bei dem man mit dem Smartphone seine Parkgebühr entrichtet. Oder seine Kinokarte kauft. 
Klar, man könnte sagen "das geht/ging ja immer auch ohne", das greift aber mE zu kurz. Mit dem Argument brauchen wir letztendlich weder Smartphones noch überhaupt ein Telefon.

Ungeachtet dessen wäre ein Opt-In für derartige Dienste der richtige Weg.


----------



## dvill (1 Juli 2015)

Ich habe nichts gegen seriöse Bezahlweisen am Smartphone sagen wollen.

Natürlich gibt es die, und sie werden weiter zunehmen.

Die Anbieter Apple und Google bieten in Shops Apps zum Kaufen an. Hierbei geht es jeweils um kleine Beträge und um noch kleinere Transaktionskosten. Das funktioniert weltweit ohne Probleme.

Discounter bieten Bezahlweisen mit dem Handy an. Das gibt es alles in der Praxis und es gibt KEINE Beschwerden über überraschende Abbuchungen.

Ich bezog mich nur auf die Nutzung der Uralt-Technik "WAP-Überfall" in der Neuzeit, die den Zugriff auf die Geldbörse erlaubt, ohne dass eine klare Willensaktion des Verbrauchers erforderlich ist.

Der Klick auf einen Werbebanner begründet keinen Vertrag.

Diese Uralt-Technik "WAP-Überfall" ist mit hohen Gebührenbeteiligungen in der gesamten Mitverdienerkette verbunden. Da bleibt eben für ein werthaltiges Produkt nichts übrig.

Nicht ohne Grund stecken hinter diesen Abzieher-Geschäften formal dubiose Briefkastenkonstruktionen in aller Welt. Schon allein das benachteiligt deutsche Verbraucher unzumutbar. Ein deutscher Verbraucher ist für die Abzieher völlig transparent. Alle Daten sind ohne seine aktive Beteiligung abrufbar.

Über die anonym im Ausland registrierten Firmen und Domains erfährt der Verbraucher nichts. Seine berechtigten Rückforderungen laufen ins Leere.


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2015)

Dafür zu 100 % Zustimmung!


----------



## jupp11 (1 Juli 2015)

Googelt man  das Wort    "Drittanbieter"  nennt  Google  de facto  ausschließlich Links
zu Informationen und  Hilfestellungen, wie man sich gegen Drittanbieterabzocke  schützen kann und was man   im Fall des Falles dagegen unternehmen kann.
https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=drittanbieter+
Hinweise auf praktische Anwendungen finden sich nur nur sehr vereinzelt z.B bei Vodafon
https://www.vodafone.de/hilfe/rechnung/abos-und-bezahlen-per-handy.html#was-sind-drittanbieter

Ganz am Ende des Kapitel ein Link auf die Sperrungmöglickeiter verwiesen.


dvill schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen seriöse Bezahlweisen am Smartphone sagen wollen.


https://www.aboalarm.de/blog/abofallen/drittanbietersperre/


> Seit Mai 2012 sind *Mobilfunkanbieter verpflichtet*, die Drittanbietersperre kostenlos einzurichten. Allerdings muss jeder Handynutzer erst einmal seinen Anbieter anrufen und die Sperre einrichten lassen. Das ist *umständlich*. *Unsere Meinung:* Die Drittanbietersperre sollte von vorneherein bei allen Handyverträgen eingestellt sein. Die Telekommunikationsunternehmen rechtfertigen sich hingegen mit dem Argument, dass ihre Kunden alt genug wären und selbst entscheiden müssten, ob sie eine Drittanbietersperre brauchen, oder eben nicht. Meist ist es nur so, dass die Kunden erst dann von der Notwendigkeit erfahren, wenn sie bereits in eine Abofalle getappt sind. Vorher weiß kaum jemand über die Drittanbieter Bescheid.


Solange diese Einstellung beibehalten wird, wird der Begriff   Drittanbieter  negativ assoziiert sein.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Juli 2015)

Es gibt brauchbare, praktikable und sichere mobile Bezahlmethoden, abseits von WAP-Billing oder Minderwertdiensten oder Drittanbieterrechnung.

http://www.teltarif.de/handy/appstore/bezahlen.html#mobilfunkrechnung

Es gibt Online-Bezahldienste, die per Lastschrifteinzug oder Kreditkarte abbuchen. Am sichersten dürfte jedoch die Prepaid-Guthabenkarte sein. Wie auch immer: Drittanbieterabbuchung braucht m.E. eigentlich niemand wirklich.

Dazu muss man sehen, dass die um sich greifende Abzocke insgesamt zu einem erheblichen Vertrauensverlust in mobile Bezahlmethoden führt. Weil es sich eben zeigt, dass die TK-Endkunden im Fall des Falles wirklich mit dem Ärger allein im Regen dastehen. Kein Mensch hilft ihnen.

Während es bei üblicher Abzocke im Internet meistens reicht, das böse Inkassogestänkere auszusitzen, so ist bei der TK-Mobilfunkabzocke das Geld doch erst einmal weg. Und der Kunde (meistens völlig rechtsunkundig...) muss sich dann erst einmal selbst darum bemühen, dieses Geld wiederzubeschaffen. Und was macht der dann? Na klar - er ruft die Heilsarmee-Nummer seines Providers an. Und was ihm da dann für ein Schmarren erzählt wird, das wissen wir ja sattsam.

Der TK-Endkunde wird dann von Pontius zu Pilatus und weiter ins Nirwana geschickt, einfache Fahrt. Er merkt irgendwann, dass er hier nur verk...ckeiert wird. Das kann wirklich nicht förderlich sein für das Vertrauen in die "neuen Bezahldienste".

Genau dasselbe ist ja auch im Internet schon lange passiert. IP-basierte Paymentsysteme (T-Payment u.s.w.) haben sich nicht durchgesetzt, wg. Phishing etc. pp. Die Leute misstrauen dem ganzen Kram.

Ich schreibe es doch seit Jahren schon immer wieder in mehreren Foren. Man kann nicht auf der einen Seite immer wieder neue Bezahlsysteme mit Fanfaren und Posaunen forcieren wollen und dann mit Abzockern Geschäftle machen und dann die eigenen Endkunden auch noch über den Tisch ziehen. Das geht so nicht zusammen.


----------



## dvill (2 Juli 2015)

http://www.daserste.de/information/...enmagazin/service/service-teure-apps-100.html


> Viele kostenlose Apps sind mit Werbeeinblendungen, um das kostenlose Programm zu refinanzieren. Diese Werbe-Einblendungen von Drittfirmen sind allerdings nicht immer harmlos. Gerade bei fragwürdigen Anbietern öffnet sich beim Klicken auf das Werbebanner eine spezielle WAP-Seite, die beim Nutzer oft unbemerkt Kosten verursachen kann.





> Die Technik, die dahinter steckt, nennt sich WAP-Billing. Dabei handelt es sich um ein Bezahlsystem für mobile Endgeräte. Mobilfunk-Kunden können damit auch Inhalte und Applikationen des mobilen Internets nutzen, die durch andere Anbieter bereitgestellt werden.





> Die Kosten hierfür werden über die Mobilfunkrechnung abgerechnet. Die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand: Das Ganze spart Zeit, und die persönlichen Daten müssen nicht bei jedem Anbieter hinterlegt werden. Doch genau dieses Verfahren wird oft von dubiosen Geschäftemachern missbraucht. Smartphone-Nutzer bemerken den Schaden erst mit der nächsten Telefonrechnung.


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2015)

jupp11 schrieb:


> > https://www.aboalarm.de/blog/abofallen/drittanbietersperre/
> > Die Drittanbietersperre sollte von vorneherein bei allen Handyverträgen eingestellt sein.



Es gibt dahin gehend auch positive Erlebnisse. Da ich meine Kinder gerade mit günstigen Sorglospaketen von Smartmobil (Drillisch) ausgestattet habe, wollte ich die Sperre natürlich auch gleich veranlassen. In den FAQ findet man zu dem Begriff Drittanbieter gar nichts, also habe ich den Support angefragt und folgende, überraschende Nachricht erhalten:



			
				smartmobil.de schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Ihrem Vertrag wurde mit Vertragsbeginn, standardmäßig, eine Drittanbieter-Sperre für Abonnements und Mobiles Bezahlen hinterlegt welche nicht entfernt wird, es sei denn Sie wünschen dies zukünftig.
> 
> Diese Drittanbieter-Sperre verhindert auch das mobile payment, also das Bezahlen über die Handyrechnung für u.a. Parkscheine oder Apps.


----------



## dvill (3 Juli 2015)

> also das Bezahlen über die Handyrechnung für u.a. Parkscheine oder Apps.


Während der Dialerei war das ein Running Gag, dass es angeblich sogar seriöse Anbieter geben sollte. Niemand kannte einen konkret, aber die lobbybetörten Politiker träumten von blühenden Arbeitsplatzparadiesen.

Für die Nahverkehrsbetriebe und Stadtverwaltungen wäre es viel zu kompliziert, in Rumänien Briefkastenfirmen zu gründen, um Fahrkarten abzurechnen. In der Partner-Liste von Mobilcom-Debitel finde ich jedenfalls keine Nahverkehrsbetriebe oder Stadtverwaltungen:

https://www.mobilcom-debitel.de/downloads/agb/mehrwertdiensteanbieter.pdf

Bemerkenswert ist die Eierei der Mitverdienerkette in rechtlichen Bewertungen.

Einerseits sind die kundennahen Zwischenschichten immer für nichts verantwortlich oder zuständig. Der Kunde solle hinter den Briefkastenadressen herrennen und das Geld "zurückholen". Sie wollen natürlich mit Nachdruck das Geld für Verträge, von denen sie nichts wissen, aber an deren Ertrag sie erheblich beteiligt sind.

Vodafone greift in Vertragsverhältnisse Dritter ein, indem Verträge der Verbraucher mit Diensteanbietern in aller Welt kurzerhand gelöscht werden:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Andere-Vodafone-Services/Smart-Acces-Abo-kündigen/td-p/830562


> ich kann Abos für Dich löschen


Löschen und Geld zurück wäre richtig.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Juli 2015)

Wie diese "Vertragsverhältnisse" letztendlich rechtlich aussehen, das ist doch sehr oft völlig unklar.

Ich habe schon angebliche "Vereinbarungen" zwischen dubiosen Kasperabrechnern und TK-Providern gesehen, die zwar vorspiegeln, dass es da eine "Fakturierung" gebe - rechtlich allerdings erfüllen diese Vereinbarungen in kaum einem Punkt die Anforderungen an eine gültige, korrekte Forderungsabtretung nach § 398 BGB.

Üblich ist, dass hier völlig pauschalisierte Erklärungen präsentiert werden: "Vereinbarung zwischen Kasper Billing Ltd. und dem TK-Provider, dass der TK-Provider mit dem Inkasso für Mehrwertdienste im Auftrag der Kasper Billing Ltd. für Leistungen, die von dessen Kunden erbracht werden...", beauftragt werde.

Es fehlt hier an allem, was eine gültige Abtretung ausmacht. 


Es ist in der Vereinbarung nicht gesagt, wer denn nun der Leistungserbringer ist (die Kasper Ltd. ist ja erklärtermassen nicht Leistungserbringer, weil sie ja auch strafrechtlich nicht gern haften möchte...). 

Es ist nicht gesagt, auf welchem Wege die Kasper Ltd. Inhaberin der Forderung ihres Kunden geworden sein will. Eine diesbezügliche Erklärung wird nicht vorgelegt. Es handelt sich nur um eine pauschale Erklärung ins blaue hinein.

Es wird nicht gesagt, welcher TK-Kunde des Providers angeblich die Leistung in Anspruch genommen hat. Es ist nur pauschal davon die Rede, dass es "...irgendwelche Endkunden des Providers..." sein könnten. Eine so pauschale Abtretungsurkunde, wo noch nicht einmal konkret der einzelne Endschuldner festgelegt wird, dürfte von vornherein komplett unwirksam sein. 

Es wird auch nicht gesagt, für welche konkrete Leistung eine Forderung erhoben wird. Es ist nur pauschal von irgendwelchen "Diensten" die Rede, teilweise sogar von "Mehrwertdiensten", was schon deswegen ersichtlich falsch ist, weil solche Mehrwertdienste zwingend über eine der freigegebenen 09X-Gassen abgerechnet werden müsste. Es handelt sich eben gerade nicht um einen Mehrwertdienst. Um was für einen Dienst, das bleibt komplett im unklaren. WAP-Billing ist es jedenfalls meistens nicht. 

Diese Vereinbarungen sind regelmäßig der komplette Witz. Es bleibt völlig schleierhaft, wie ein TK-Provider auf Basis solcher Vereinbarungen überhaupt dazu kommt, Gelder zu Gunsten fremder Parteien von den Rechnungskonten der eigenen Endkunden zu verbuchen.


----------



## Heiko (4 Juli 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es bleibt völlig schleierhaft, wie ein TK-Provider auf Basis solcher Vereinbarungen überhaupt dazu kommt, Gelder zu Gunsten fremder Parteien von den Rechnungskonten der eigenen Endkunden zu verbuchen.


Wegen dem Umsatz?


----------



## Hippo (4 Juli 2015)

Nieeeeeeeemals Heiko


----------



## dvill (4 Juli 2015)

Ein Praxisbeispiel von heute:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/ueber-das-handy-abo-abgeschlossen-was-kann-ich-dagegen-machen


> Hi, ich habe mit meinem Handy ein bisschen im Internet gesurft und plötzlich öffnet sich ein neuer Tap mit einem grünen Ladebalken auf schwarzem Hintergrund. Ich hab versucht die Seite so schnell wie möglich zu schließen, war aber anscheinend zu spät und kurz darauf kommen zwei Nachrichten:
> 
> "Willkommen bei Droidboost:Sie haben jetzt Zugriff auf leistungssteigernde Apps für Ihr Android-Gerät für nur 4,99EUR/woche.Infos unter: de.mobile-info.cc" von der Nummer 60660
> 
> "E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 4.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Dimoco berechtet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter." von der Nummer 1232111


Es gibt seit Jahren unzählige gleichlautende Berichte von Betroffenen.

Der Verbraucher hat keinen Einfluss auf das Geschehen und keinerlei Absicht, etwas zu kaufen. Da hilft auch die sogenannte Button-Lösung genau nichts.

Dieser einzelne WAP-Überfall kostet ihn rund 20 Euro im Monat. Das liegt in ähnlicher Höhe wie der Mobilfunkvertrag selbst.

Das Mobilfunkunternehmen kassiert davon mindestens 30% für die nützliche Mitwirkung bei diesem Schurkenstück. Wenn der Verbraucher dreimal reinfällt, verdoppelt es fast seinen Umsatz.

Der eigene Kunde wird zusammen mit dubiosen Dritten zur Ader gelassen. Weil es alle so machen, besteht keine Gefahr, dass er wechselt.


----------



## Heiko (4 Juli 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Da hilft auch die sogenannte Button-Lösung genau nichts.


Das einzige, was im Sinne der Button-Lösung funktioniert, ist die Zustimmungslösung von O2. Bei den anderen habe ich aber bislang nichts vergleichbares gesehen.


----------



## dvill (5 Juli 2015)

Hier wird das Geschäftsmodell sichtbar:

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q="Telefonanbieter+so+kulant"+"zu+Unrecht+angefallenen+Kosten"


> Zum Glück war der Telefonanbieter so kulant und hat 50% der zu Unrecht angefallenen Kosten zurückerstattet. Jetzt geht die Angelegenheit an einen Anwalt


Wie kann man begründen, die Hälfte der zu Unrecht erlangten Gelder behalten zu wollen?

Entweder hat man Anspruch auf 100% oder eben auf 0%.

Der Taschendieb, der erwischt wurde, bietet die Rückgabe der Geldbörse zum Kurs "Halbe-Halbe" an. Kurios.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Juli 2015)

Da sind ja doch wieder Wortmeldungen von Telekom-Kunden. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass die Telekom den Fakturierungsvertrag mit DIMOCO gekündigt hätte. Mitnichten wohl.
Pfui, Magenta.


----------



## dvill (10 Juli 2015)

http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/deuts...ger-abo-abzocke-aus-dem-nichts-id7933001.html


> Auch der Bundesnetzagentur sind Fallkonstellationen bekannt, bei denen dubiose Vertragsschlüsse nicht rekonstruiert werden können.


Ach was.


> Die Fälle fielen jedoch im Vergleich zu anderen Betrugsformen wie bei Apps vergleichsweise harmlos ins Gewicht.


Nachdem betrügerische Machenschaften in der Telekommunikationsbranche zur Brauchtumspflege gehören, ist ein bisschen Betrug ganz normal.


> Es sei aber davon auszugehen, dass das Problem erneut thematisiert werde


Nur nichts überstürzen ...


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Juli 2015)

Nach Aussage eines ihrer früheren Chefs in einem Tür-und-Angel-Interview ist die BNETZA "keine Abzocke-Verhinderungs-Agentur", sondern sie sei dazu da, um "sorgsam den freien Markt zu beobachten". Sprach er und stieg in seinen Phaeton.
Mehr war von Anfang an politisch nicht erwünscht.


----------



## dvill (22 Juli 2015)

Ob die BNetzA auch den Focus beobachtet? Lesen bildet.

http://www.focus.de/digital/handy/v...sich-gegen-smartphone-abzocke_id_3959701.html


> Der Nutzer bekommt ungefragt und ohne Warnung ein Abo für Klingeltöne, Spiele oder Musik-Videos - und monatliche Extrakosten, die sich meist zwischen drei und 60 Euro bewegen. Gewarnt wird der User nicht. Denn die Abzocker nutzen das Wireless Application Protocol (WAP), das die Identifikationsnummer der SIM-Karte übermittelt. So kann die Firma den User ermitteln, ohne dass persönliche Daten eigegeben werden.


----------



## dvill (23 Juli 2015)

Wann erfährt der Verbraucher, was er für welchen Preis kauft?

Hier

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q="Consumer+receives+an+SMS"+"with+mandatory+information"

wird ein Ablauf beschrieben.

Auf Seite 4 wird Carrier Billing vom Handy aus gezeigt. Im Schritt 3 bestätigt der Verbraucher was auch immer, jedenfalls nicht den Preis. Im Schritt 5 blickt der Verbraucher in die Wundertüte und findet einen Preis, eine Periodizität und einen Name für was auch immer. Er erfährt nichts über den, der das schöne Geld einsteckt.

Schöne neue Welt ...


----------



## johinos (26 Juli 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Schöne neue Welt ...



Um mal wieder auf's Ausgangsthema zu sprechen zu kommen: Im Moment scheint das Geschäft mit diesem Folgeprojekt von Zong wieder zu brummen. Paypal sieht sich genötigt, selbst vor Facebook zu warnen:

https://de-de.facebook.com/PayPalDe...207520000.1437054677./877831792252154/?type=1


----------

